# What was your first mantis?



## Jackson (Oct 26, 2005)

Mine was a Miomantis Sp. (Egyptian mantis in the pet shop), i called him buddy and he lasted around 14 months in total  

So what was your first?


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2005)

Mine was a Taumantis sp (from whitminster  ) which was spposedly an african mantis. I had an ooth laid, which was lime green, and of course, I didn't have a clue about it. Graham Smith was most intrigued, so I traded one of my ooths for a sphodromantis Rubrastigmata ooth from him, which hatched  Through trading and selling, my collection built up from there.

So bassically, thanks Graham!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, technically my first mantids were several nymph europeans that I found at my dads business. I don't like to count that because, as I had not yet done any research, I went from 8 to 2 overnight(I foolishly left them in the same container). The first mantis I bred was Gonotista grisea, my mantids mated, female laid 4 ooths, and they all hatched. Unfortunately they all died  . They had hatched at a time when I had no fruit flies. Anyway I am doing a much better job now, I am keeping a fruit fly stock and am again attempting to raise G. grisea as well as T. graminis.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 26, 2005)

First mantis chinese lol First mated was budwing


----------



## nickyp0 (Oct 26, 2005)

my first mantis was a chinese, my first exotic is creo elonglal.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Oct 26, 2005)

My first mantis was a Sphodromantis lineola. She is still alive.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 26, 2005)

My first was an H. Coronatus that I got from Karen @ mantisuk.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 26, 2005)

wow andrew, went straight to the "deep end" lol


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2005)

Not sure really. When I was a kid I used to go to an area that was full of them and just observe them.


----------



## Joe (Oct 26, 2005)

mine was european, but the first exotic i ever got was dead leaf mantids


----------



## Jesse (Oct 26, 2005)

Besides T. sinensis, S. lineola


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 26, 2005)

My first mantis was Giant Malaysian mantis when i was 6 year old. Fed her lot of roaches and flying insect. She was a giant to me :shock:


----------



## funkyhunky (Oct 26, 2005)

mine were s. limbatas and iris oratoreas. I caught em a few months ago in my backyard and im trying to trade their ooths for other species...


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

My first was a giant asian (Hierodula.Membrenacea)called "Nibbles" because of the way it ate, which I got when I was 11 (16 now).

But unfortuantely although it lasted 6 months as a nymph with me, died 6 weeks into being an adult due to a problem laying an ootheca according to my pet shop  .

Cheers, Cameron.


----------

